

International Talk Like a Pirate Day - marc_c
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Talk_Like_a_Pirate_Day

======
ColinWright
Appropriate somehow that September 19 is also being proposed as Huntrodd's day
- one where we celebrate coincidences:

[http://plus.maths.org/content/celebrate-chance-
coincidence-a...](http://plus.maths.org/content/celebrate-chance-coincidence-
and-unlikelihood-friday-huntrodds-day)

------
jamessantiago
Pirates often were portrayed for their love of gold. These financial interests
and their colloquial tendencies lead many to believe that the favored
programming language of the pirate is R. However C, the harsh mistress, was
indeed their favorite.

